# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Skype ne ubuntu linux

## olsian

Kam instaluar Skype ne ubuntu 12.04 por ikonat me dalin shume te vogla ne krahasim ne windows sp2. Si mund te veproj qe te me dalin ikonat njesoj si ne windows?

----------


## user010

Skype për linux është versioni i vjetër 4.1 kurse versioni i windows ka ecur më shumë. Skype për linux është minimal, ka ato 5 gjëra bazë e hiç më tepër, nuk di ça tjetër mund të bësh.

Nuk besojë se një kompani si microsoft që është armik i open software do konsiderojë njësojë versionin e linux me atë  të windows. 

Për fat të mirë programe si *Brosix* ose dhe Ekiga i ke gjithmonë aty që mos të varesh nga skype. E mira është se punojnë në windows, thjesht duhet të krijosh një llogari të re, gjë që nuk është e lehtë për miqtë e tu që nuk kanë shumë njohuri ose thjesht nuk duan të merren.

----------

